# Resolve Now Accepts Raw files from 5Dm3



## syder (Jul 19, 2013)

From http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=7075.0

DaVinci Resolve v9.1.5 will accept raw files shot on the 5dm3 and then converted with the various free raw2dng apps out there.

What does this mean? 

Well rather than have an absolute dog of a workflow using raw sequences in AEX which take an aeon to compile even with a beefy workstation, you can now load your dng sequences into Resolve Lite, a free version of one of the most powerful colour grading tools out there, which only lacks a few of the features found in the full version (4k support which is irrelevant anyway, the noise reduction it has, which isn't).

So you can perform a rough grade of your material using tools which are immensely preferable to using adobe camera raw, or using lightroom for sequences (you can keyframe changes over time). Then output a high quality prores of DNxHD file and go into your NLE of choice. If you want, you can use those as proxies and return to resolve to perform a final grade off the raw files (using the transcodes as proxies).

Effectively this is the same as the BMC raw workflow. I haven't been able to test this (I've just moved to NZ and my workstation is halfway round the world in a shipping container - my 4 year old laptop is nowhere near up to spec to run resolve) but am looking forwards to having a play when it eventually arrives).


----------



## dirtcastle (Jul 19, 2013)

This is great news. I'm new to Resolve and have been struggling a bit, so any improvements to the workflow are welcome. 

Unfortunately, a much bigger problem I've been having with Resolve is that it performs none of the automated corrections/adjustments that ACR does. In my case, this means my unprocessed 5D3 RAW images have intense chromatic aberration across the entire image.

I asked how to fix the CA on both the BM and ML forums. The responses I got seemed to suggest that most colorists improvise their solutions. I certainly understand why Resolve doesn't automatically fix this yet (it requires a huge library of lens profiles). But the prospect of creating my own CA fixes for about a half dozen lenses gives me pause. At least they could have a tool that puts you in the ballpark (or a tutorial... or something helpful).

Far as I know, the two major advantages of Resolve over ACR is speed and dealing with motion. ACR has no motion capabilities; which obviously means it's not a pro tool. Period. But ACR does have one big advantage, which is that it takes about 2 seconds to get near-perfect grading on any random, low-motion footage.

The frustrating thing for me is that most of the Resolve interface and tools look pretty straightforward and manageable to learn. But there's a few stumbling blocks that even experts struggle to help me with. Oh well, suck it up I guess.


----------

